# ODNR'S answer



## ducknut141

Well after MANY MANY years of complaining to the ODNR I finally got two of them to answer me about the way the lottery hunts are openly traded. Both agreed that it IS ILLEGAL one of the people being the the assistant chief of law enforcement. They are going to continue to turn a blind eye on this ILLEAGAL ACTIVITY. The chief did state a change is being worked on for exchanges that may have to be done through the state. I also asked about the people going more than one time to a draw hunt the only thing I could decipher from the redirect was they will turn a blind eye to that also. So I guess let the poaching begin if they are going to pick and choose what to enforce all the law breakers should have fun.


----------



## Pike

No real evidence, but I have have heard lots of people talk about it.....How does it happen that the same people seem to win year after year? I am not filing a hurt feelings report. 

I have pretty much stopped entering. I spent a lot of years trying, with one Mercer goose hunt to show for it. I GAVE it to one of my hunting buddies, I had to work the day I got drawn for.

I will still keep entering the trout fishing lottery, always wanted to give that a go!


----------



## mike hunt

ducknut141 said:


> Well after MANY MANY years of complaining to the ODNR I finally got two of them to answer me about the way the lottery hunts are openly traded. Both agreed that it IS ILLEGAL one of the people being the the assistant chief of law enforcement. They are going to continue to turn a blind eye on this ILLEAGAL ACTIVITY. The chief did state a change is being worked on for exchanges that may have to be done through the state. I also asked about the people going more than one time to a draw hunt the only thing I could decipher from the redirect was they will turn a blind eye to that also. So I guess let the poaching begin if they are going to pick and choose what to enforce all the law breakers should have fun.


You post on here and OW about all the illegal activities associated with the controlled hunts, and how the same people are drawn, then on 7/1/21 you post on GLW, don't forget to put in for the controlled hunts guy's. Get over it jeff


----------



## ducknut141

I can't get over illegal activity. NOBODY should. I turn in EVERY illegal activity I see, game and non-game. Most of the people on GLW follow the rules. They don't openly trade them. I didn't send the ODNR their web info on trading.


----------



## NotoriousVIC

Snitches need stitches.


----------



## ducknut141

lmao


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Some people are just sore losers and will complain about anything that doesn’t go 100% their way. I think they are referred to as Karen’s. Just brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Redheads

ducknut141 said:


> So I guess let the poaching begin if they are going to pick and choose what to enforce all the law breakers should have fun.


Has to be one of the top 10 most F/U statements ever made on this site !

I have taken and will continue to take as many youths on these controlled hunts that i can. 

I can say that some of these kids still hunt today because of this program and how it got them started

Maybe you need to look at the positive that comes out of this and not be bitter because your not getting drawn when you want to.

After MANY,MANY years i still write the division thanking them and encourage the young kids and the non-hunting parents to do the same. Some of the kid's photos and stories have made it into the papers and magazines published in the state................icing on the cake for the youngsters.

To call these kids poachers is something you should be ashamed of !!


----------



## mike hunt

Got anything to say about those last three posts?


----------



## ducknut141

WOW some people are really butt hurt. Again I don't care what people say about me when I stand up for what is right. Following the law is right turning in poacher and law breakers is right we all should be doing it. looking the other way is one of the reasons this country has gone to crap. Taking kids hunting is right as long as you got the permits the right way. there is plenty of public area to take youth. My complaint to the ODNR was the people that were putting in for all available draws then TRADING for what they want. If someone has an Ottawa and needs a different date Ottawa that is legal. TRADING 2 or three hunts for what you want is WRONG. The law states "SAME". I was questioning the ODNR more than the trading. Why are you (the ODNR)letting this illegal activity go on in the open. It's more about the money to them than making people follow the rules. If you get the permit illegally then the game taken would be illegal (poached)

By the way I am not a soar looser the system is to broken for me to spend money on entry's.


----------



## Lazy 8

ducknut141 said:


> WOW some people are really butt hurt.


I don't have any dogs in this hunt but just from reading it all, as an outsider, you sound like you're heap big time butt hurt.


----------



## One guy and a boat

ducknut141 said:


> WOW some people are really butt hurt. Again I don't care what people say about me when I stand up for what is right. Following the law is right turning in poacher and law breakers is right we all should be doing it. looking the other way is one of the reasons this country has gone to crap. Taking kids hunting is right as long as you got the permits the right way. there is plenty of public area to take youth. My complaint to the ODNR was the people that were putting in for all available draws then TRADING for what they want. If someone has an Ottawa and needs a different date Ottawa that is legal. TRADING 2 or three hunts for what you want is WRONG. The law states "SAME". I was questioning the ODNR more than the trading. Why are you (the ODNR)letting this illegal activity go on in the open. It's more about the money to them than making people follow the rules. If you get the permit illegally then the game taken would be illegal (poached)
> 
> By the way I am not a soar looser the system is to broken for me to spend money on entry's.


By the letter of the law you may be right. This sounds like a case of trying to win the battle but losing the war so to speak. There used to be a guy on here that always talked about chipped paint on Michigan stinger spoons and how great gale force tackle was. I enjoyed both of your guys' post but come on you got to let it go. You're missing all the positives of the program because you're so focused on one negative aspect.

Kip


----------



## Carpn

Sounds like you would be better off sitting in a lawn chair and a radar gun along a well traveled road yelling at speeders .

I agree tho the controlled hunt process is screwy

I think a bigger problem is people entering everyone they know .

Perhaps you should be required to buy a hunting license prior to entering the controlled hunts ?


----------



## 1basshunter

Keep on crying ducknut we care about your feeling


----------



## fastwater

...closed


----------

